# Tell me I’m not silly for wanting blue eyes in my Mini Nubians? 🤣



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I need someone to tell me that I’m not being silly, lol. I’ve been thinking a lot about what sort of buckling I want to look for next year, and I have some pretty good ideas of what I’m after, conformation-wise. I have narrowish, downhill girls, so I need width, a great topline, uphill, and great udder attachment and teat placement.

However... the more I think about it, the more I reeeeeaaallly want to find a buck that has all these things AND blue eyes. Maybe polled too, as I think buyers in my area are interested in polled goats. But oh man. My first doe and buck, May and Kombucha, both had striking blue eyes, and I really loved that about them. 😍 Now I’ve accidentally bred all the blue out of my herd, lol. I was hoping to buy a blue eyed kid from the people I sold May and Kombucha to, but sadly, May passed away suddenly last year (Kombucha is doing great though). So no blue eyed May babies for me. 😢

Anyway. I know conformation and good milk lines should be top priority. Some breeders even seem a little bit against blue eyes/polled/flashy colors, maybe because they’re tired of people looking for those qualities and not focusing on/appreciating the more important qualities.

I can understand that. But if I’m being honest, one of the things I love about the Mini Nubian breed is all the fun colors you can get! Every color is acceptable for registration, and you can have blue eyes, and all kinds of fun white markings, roaning, the frosted ears - I love the variety!!

So - can someone validate my feelings and tell me it wouldn’t be silly to search specifically for a blue eyed buck? 😆🤣 As long as he also has stellar conformation and milk lines, of course!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I love fun colors too! I’ve never had a goat with blue eyes or one that was naturally polled but I would absolutely LOVE a blue eyed or polled (or both) goat. I understand about having good conformation and udders, that is important, but still, I can’t help myself when I get an opportunity to snatch up a flashy goat. 🤣 So, no, you aren’t crazy for wanting a blue eyed buck…with good genetics.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I don’t think your silly at all! I’ve learned a lot about conformation (at least I feel like I have) over the past few months and how it’s way more important than color and all that. BUT, I still can’t help myself looking at color (especially blues eyes) first. I just love a striking goat!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Aw, thanks guys! That literally makes me feel so much better. ❤


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

We are actually trying to find a blue-eyed buck with great milk lines, too! We have two blue eyed does but so far no blue eyed kids. Our brown eyed buck has some strong genes. So you aren't the only one out there wanting blue eyes! I think they are gorgeous


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

You are not silly. Your herd should be what you want!

I don't like blue-eyes at all, they creep me out 😂. I also am not a fan as much of the wild spotted ones. But if you can find what you want, go for it. I have a flashy boy that's super wide hint hint hahahaha. But it's not a silly thing at all for you to want certain aspects in your herd. I think breeders get upset when that is all people want. As in they will pass up a stunning milker and is a fantastic doe just because they want blue eyes, then will settle for mediocre animals just because of that. And really, that's their prerogative to do so too. I've had people pass up on some nice ones from me because they were "plain". 🤷‍♀️ But that's ok. I will continue breeding what I breed, I still sell out of babies so the right ones come haha.

Try Eden's Lily Dairy down in south TX. (That's where Camembert came from) She has super wide, nice udders, and she breeds with spots and blue eyes. You will find some excellent ones there.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Polled is also good but it went to the bottom of my list (though I do have a couple polled) because even if they get polled, kids will never all be 100% polled. So since I have to burn horns regardless, and anyone that polled goes to, will still have to burn horns, it became kind of unimportant to me. 🤷‍♀️ I mean maybe I burn 1 or. less, but I still have to get the burner out. Now if they could be like my sheep where all are polled and all kids come out polled, I'd be all over that being in my herd!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

When selling..Sadly often blue eyes sell better than conformation 🙄 some people only focus on color of both the coat and eyes and the goat may be poor otherwise.. which is fine in the pet only setting, I love good eye candy 😁. 
I love the blue eyes..especially against a black coat. 😍 but adding that quality along with good conformation is a win win. And there will always be the few brown eyes for those who prefer 😉


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Not silly at all! You should go for whatever you want. And it sounds like your going about it in a smart way by wanting good conformation along with the pretty.
(Jubillee my horse has a blue eye and it creeps me out too. Took years to find my daughter the perfect horse for her and she has 2 blue eye!)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Not silly at all! You should go for whatever you want. And it sounds like your going about it in a smart way by wanting good conformation along with the pretty.
> (Jubillee my horse has a blue eye and it creeps me out too. Took years to find my daughter the perfect horse for her and she has 2 blue eye!)


Ahhh I saw this white horse once with bright blue eyes...I couldn't look at him LOL.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> Ahhh I saw this white horse once with bright blue eyes...I couldn't look at him LOL.


 I can’t stand horses with blue eyes… I can’t even stand white horses.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Blue eyes are beautiful.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well I do love a gorgeous white horse, but those eyes, I just couldn't, he creeped m out LOL


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I love blue eyes in goats but not horses. Horses look a little weird with them. At least to me.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> Polled is also good but it went to the bottom of my list (though I do have a couple polled) because even if they get polled, kids will never all be 100% polled. So since I have to burn horns regardless, and anyone that polled goes to, will still have to burn horns, it became kind of unimportant to me. 🤷‍♀️ I mean maybe I burn 1 or. less, but I still have to get the burner out. Now if they could be like my sheep where all are polled and all kids come out polled, I'd be all over that being in my herd!!


That would be so nice! I’m honestly surprised we haven’t got all polled varieties of goats yet. We have polled cattle, polled sheep... but not polled goats!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> You are not silly. Your herd should be what you want!
> 
> I don't like blue-eyes at all, they creep me out 😂. I also am not a fan as much of the wild spotted ones. But if you can find what you want, go for it. I have a flashy boy that's super wide hint hint hahahaha. But it's not a silly thing at all for you to want certain aspects in your herd. I think breeders get upset when that is all people want. As in they will pass up a stunning milker and is a fantastic doe just because they want blue eyes, then will settle for mediocre animals just because of that. And really, that's their prerogative to do so too. I've had people pass up on some nice ones from me because they were "plain". 🤷‍♀️ But that's ok. I will continue breeding what I breed, I still sell out of babies so the right ones come haha.
> 
> Try Eden's Lily Dairy down in south TX. (That's where Camembert came from) She has super wide, nice udders, and she breeds with spots and blue eyes. You will find some excellent ones there.


I might take you up on that hint hint, especially if we decide to keep two bucks! You have some of the best Mini Nubians I’ve found, at least within driving distance of where I live. I love your herd!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> That would be so nice! I’m honestly surprised we haven’t got all polled varieties of goats yet. We have polled cattle, polled sheep... but not polled goats!


Exactly! It's weird. I would have all polled if I could avoid burning! (just did that 2 days ago..ugh)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> I might take you up on that hint hint, especially if we decide to keep two bucks! You have some of the best Mini Nubians I’ve found, at least within driving distance of where I live. I love your herd!!


Awww, thanks. I feel like we still have so far to go. And it takes soooo long. You should check out the other though too, they have some awesome ones. She loves blue eyes and spots, that's where these spots came from hahaha. But she is breeding solid animals with it, which is great. How far are you from San Antonio area? We're going out to the show in Borene (near SA) in May.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

And while I don't care for blue eyes, solid ears have my heart!!! Haha. I am a sucker for solid color ears!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i would love a blue eyed buck, but noooo i always buy a brown eyed boy sincei look at the pedigree first. I do think though that half my doe herd does have blue eyes though.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> Awww, thanks. I feel like we still have so far to go. And it takes soooo long. You should check out the other though too, they have some awesome ones. She loves blue eyes and spots, that's where these spots came from hahaha. But she is breeding solid animals with it, which is great. How far are you from San Antonio area? We're going out to the show in Borene (near SA) in May.


How cool! I think San Antonio is three hours from me. Texas is so crazy, haha. In a lot of states, a three hour drive would put you into the neighboring state, or even two states over. 😆


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

You know what’s funny? I have a horse with blue eyes. I love them! But now that you’ve all mentioned it, I can see how some people would find them creepy. They really make the pupils super visible, and goats and horses have some super weird pupils!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hmmm maybe that's what it is!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Feira426 said:


> Texas is so crazy, haha. In a lot of states, a three hour drive would put you into the neighboring state, or even two states over. 😆


Before ever moving to Texas...a 2 hour trip meant planning for some one to feed our dogs and.packing over night bags lol..now it's just getting to the grocery store 😆


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Here’s a picture of my blue eyed horse! She’s so fuzzy in the winter - she reminds me of a unicorn with that beard! Hahaha.


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> Here’s a picture of my blue eyed horse! She’s so fuzzy in the winter - she reminds me of a unicorn with that beard! Hahaha.
> 
> View attachment 220937


She's beautiful!! I've never seen blue eyes on a white horse before.😄


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

She is pretty! I think the reason I don’t like white (or actually two reasons) is because they look so dirty after it rains and because we’ve never had a whole lot of luck with white animals. All the white goats we’ve had had some sort of lice or other problems, while all the other goats never had any. We even had a white beta fish and he didn’t last very long whereas our other beta fish before him lasted 4 years with the same water, food and everything.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Not at all! I love blue eyes! ❤ We have lot of blue eyes on the farm








our “deer” twins have marbled eyes
















Moomoo has deep blue brown mix! We thought they would be brown when she got older but she kept them








and Angel has maybe my favorite out of all yellow and blue!


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

MisFit Ranch said:


> Not at all! I love blue eyes! ❤ We have lot of blue eyes on the farm
> View attachment 220975
> 
> our “deer” twins have marbled eyes
> ...


although it doesn’t matter too much our LGD (in training) has green-ish brown eyes (they look brown but I swear it’s the lighting 😂)








and my horse and ponies have brown eyes


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I LOVE blue eyes. My late Nigerian buck had them and passed them on to most of his kids. My other mature Nigerian buck, the yearling buck and the one I have placed a reservation on have brown eyes (or will have). I do have a son of my late buck, a coming yearling, who has blue eyes.

I also have a blue eyed Mini Lamancha buck. I had a choice to buy either him or another, both pretty equal everywhere else as they were 3/4 brothers. I chose the blue eyed one. If the other had had better body type, I would have chosen him and forgone the blue eyes, but since they were equal quality, the blues won out. He is ivory colored, so the eyes really stand out.

I have 2 Mini Lamancha does (F1) with blue eyes (daughters of the late Nigerian buck) that will be bred to the blue eyed Mini buck. I can't wait to see their kids.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> You are not silly. Your herd should be what you want!
> 
> I don't like blue-eyes at all, they creep me out 😂. I also am not a fan as much of the wild spotted ones. But if you can find what you want, go for it. I have a flashy boy that's super wide hint hint hahahaha. But it's not a silly thing at all for you to want certain aspects in your herd. I think breeders get upset when that is all people want. As in they will pass up a stunning milker and is a fantastic doe just because they want blue eyes, then will settle for mediocre animals just because of that. And really, that's their prerogative to do so too. I've had people pass up on some nice ones from me because they were "plain". 🤷‍♀️ But that's ok. I will continue breeding what I breed, I still sell out of babies so the right ones come haha.
> 
> Try Eden's Lily Dairy down in south TX. (That's where Camembert came from) She has super wide, nice udders, and she breeds with spots and blue eyes. You will find some excellent ones there.


@Jubillee - what are your thoughts on Mojito from Edens Lilly? Their website isn't working too well for me for some reason. Can't click on some of the goats to see more pics - a bunch of them just redirect to a page for a goat called Willow? Lol. But from what I CAN see of her, she looks pretty nice!

I'm having trouble accessing their bucks page. 

Man, some of these farm websites... Idk if I've ever mentioned this, but I REALLY appreciate how nice you've got yours set up, and how easy it is to use! All these broken pages just make me appreciate yours even more lol


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Dang, I missed so many responses! I'm so sorry guys - for some reason I've stopped getting alerts for some of my followed threads (apparently even the threads I created lol). I have no idea why. I almost missed MellonFriend's kidding b/c I stopped getting alerts for her thread for some reason. I have no idea what's going on lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> @Jubillee - what are your thoughts on Mojito from Edens Lilly? Their website isn't working too well for me for some reason. Can't click on some of the goats to see more pics - a bunch of them just redirect to a page for a goat called Willow? Lol. But from what I CAN see of her, she looks pretty nice!
> 
> I'm having trouble accessing their bucks page.
> 
> Man, some of these farm websites... Idk if I've ever mentioned this, but I REALLY appreciate how nice you've got yours set up, and how easy it is to use! All these broken pages just make me appreciate yours even more lol


Lol Nicole is so busy. Thats updated too from when I first met her LOL. Its best to email or call her. Tell her what you want, she will tell you who will fit the bill!

Mojito would be 1/2 sibling to these kids I just had I believe. If shes a Camembert daughter. Daquri is a Cam daughter and just freshened today with a beautiful 2F udder. I think she even had a buck. I believe Mojito is due soon too.

I would srsly contact her though. She has SO much info and beautiful animals.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ahh yea, Cam daughter. I do like her a lot.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh okay!! I'll email her - I hate calling people lol. Idk what's wrong with me.  

Thanks!!!

Man, I'm really starting to wish I had some extra money to buy a buckling this year lol. It doesn't look like we'll be moving as soon as we hoped, and I kinda REALLY want to breed Yoshi and Katara this fall and see what Murphy's udder genes do! Maybe come fall I will see if anyone will let me lease a buck for a month or two...


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I mean...I know a wide little spotted guy who has fantastic attacments and production behind him 😂


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I kid...I kid..but do I


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Bug's boy? He is freaking adorable, hahaha.

But Jubillee, I'm supposed to be looking at getting a buckling next YEAR lol. Not next month.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Then again... if Peachy doesn't have a doeling I might suddenly be able to afford a buckling this spring lol
😆

I guess we'll see what happens!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Or of she ends up with triplet bucklings again this year...lol. They would be fantastic boys though...


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

No, no bucklings...doelings only this year Peachy..I’m having fun watching @Feira426 juggle what she needs and what she wants LOL 😊🤗😂😆😝

No matter, whichever she decides on will be wonderful and a great addition because all your critters are gorgeous 🥰


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Peach needs at least 1 buck as she has that order to fill. The other two can be does lol. Shes pretty big but not bigger than her other trip pregnancies so I'm thinking 3 again. Would be nice to toss out another though lol.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Feira426 said:


> Oh okay!! I'll email her - I hate calling people lol. Idk what's wrong with me.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Man, I'm really starting to wish I had some extra money to buy a buckling this year lol. It doesn't look like we'll be moving as soon as we hoped, and I kinda REALLY want to breed Yoshi and Katara this fall and see what Murphy's udder genes do! Maybe come fall I will see if anyone will let me lease a buck for a month or two...


I don’t like calling people either.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I don’t like calling people either.


Me either, even ppl I know LOL

I usually text with her though,but she will call on occasion lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Jubillee said:


> Me either, even ppl I know LOL
> 
> I usually text with her though,but she will call on occasion lol


I’m the same way lol. My friend will be like “do you have time to talk on the phone? It easier than texting.” And I luckily usually have an excuse.  I much prefer texting.


----------



## shizenyasuya (Feb 23, 2017)

It's not silly, it's just the least important factor... I'm the same. I would love to have a blue eyed miniature Nubian, but the blue eyes are the last thing I actually care about. The primary thing is breed conformation, then temperament, Polled if possible, then as a bonus, blue eyes.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I love blue eyes in goats, horses and dogs. (and humans! LOL) I have 3 Nigerian bucks with blue eyes, one of them also has moon spots. When I bought them, sight unseen because they had not been born yet, I was after the genetics- the awesome udders, the straight top lines, etc. After they were born and I saw the blue eyes, moon spots and flash, I was beyond thrilled. I do have 3 blue eyed does and 2 blue eyed doelings, so I will be having more blue eyes in my herd. One of the bucks (blue eyed and moon spotted) also is polled. That was an extra special surprise. If I can have even 1 kid that I don't have to fry its head, I would be thrilled!

I also have Mini Lamanchas. My buck has ice blue eyes and 2 of my does do also. The buck I bought had blue eyes, but that wasn't the reason I got him. The 2 does were born here from one of my Lamancha does bred to my late blue eyed Nigerian buck. Chances are good they will produce blue eyed kids.

You know what you want in your herd, so do the best you can to come close to what you want. You seem to be doing it right- finding the correct type with the added bonus of blue eyes. GO FOR IT!!!!!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I love blue eyes in goats, horses and dogs. (and humans! LOL) I have 3 Nigerian bucks with blue eyes, one of them also has moon spots. When I bought them, sight unseen because they had not been born yet, I was after the genetics- the awesome udders, the straight top lines, etc. After they were born and I saw the blue eyes, moon spots and flash, I was beyond thrilled. I do have 3 blue eyed does and 2 blue eyed doelings, so I will be having more blue eyes in my herd. One of the bucks (blue eyed and moon spotted) also is polled. That was an extra special surprise. If I can have even 1 kid that I don't have to fry its head, I would be thrilled!
> 
> I also have Mini Lamanchas. My buck has ice blue eyes and 2 of my does do also. The buck I bought had blue eyes, but that wasn't the reason I got him. The 2 does were born here from one of my Lamancha does bred to my late blue eyed Nigerian buck. Chances are good they will produce blue eyed kids.
> 
> You know what you want in your herd, so do the best you can to come close to what you want. You seem to be doing it right- finding the correct type with the added bonus of blue eyes. GO FOR IT!!!!!


This was so nice and really made me smile!

Man, I would love to get some polled goats eventually. I hate disbudding - and I don't even do it myself! Especially with the boys, as it so frequently leaves them with those annoying scurs.


----------

